# Famous Gore Raft Guide Wraps in Class II



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

erdvm1 said:


> It also sounded like he dumped all said sweeties and there were tons of topless and cold girls floating along with raft pumps and dogs..


Motive established!!!  Sounds intentional to me.....

It's possible to become "famous" for rafting Gore???


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Matt, please tell me it was Joe, that would be too perfect


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

sounds like a "lets go boating w joe" set up to me... 

paulie you still gettn after it?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

So there I was...

The flow was 2.3 - a bit sketchy for the upper mish run in a borrowed raft. We decided to put in just above Pineview. Our raft smoothed the hell out of the rapid under the tight controls of none other than myself. We proceeded to pull over on river left just below the drop to watch some extreme tubers also style the drop - truly burly. Then the celebratory beers and mandatory safety meeting convened. And convened and convened. Finally we were ready to head back to the water. I let two bettys - one claiming serious river experience - assume control of the craft. We were immediately involved in the most vicious wrap I've seen since some jokers parked on Indecision Rock during Gorefest many years back. It's all true - topless bettys and Pomeranians with fuckin papers (show dog) floating down the river. So did I panic? No, there was a beverage involved. So I calmly finished my Diesel. Then ranger Rick arrived, complete with shiny new whistle! After hours of playing with pretty ropes and nifty knots, I deflated a tube and picked the boat up off the rock - naturally. So we commenced the celebration of raft rescue, minus one rope and one boat pump, in the eddy below the rock. Several hours later we realized that we'd only gone 1/4 mile in 4 hours. The planned two Bridges runs were out of the question - one was going to be epic for this crew. We got underway with the party barge. Hours later we arrived at the small dam below the Bridges run. Somehow, we'd missed the takeout entirely - by two miles - a first for me personally. 

Well, at least I didn't have to drink a booty beer - I was the only one on a 9 person trip who didn't swim. 

Jessica described it as a wonderful birthday present!

Joe


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

No shit!... There you were.... With a beer in one hand and a beautiful Betty on the other...

Well done!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

classic!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Pictures?


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

What, taking lessons from Joel on dumping all the ladies in the drink?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

nice downplay joe. dumping peeps in that shallow shit should require a booty beer per swim that you caused plus one for every bump and bruise. oh, if you got water in the chamber that you deflated, get it out! then do a booty case for that move, and let the owner kick you in the balls.... twice.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Who would you lend out their raft? especially to Joe.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

I think Joe's eyes were all glazed over from eyeing up his crew that he never saw this rock slowly coming at him. I give you kudos for assembling that crew though!

I was a witness to this commical event, donated my throwbag to the cause, watched coolers, pumps,.. etc float by and spent 1.5 hours trying to boy scout pull that borrowed, brand new piece of rubber off that rock. I dare say that if "Boating with Joe" didn't have his female crew he probably would still be on that rock in the middle of the mighty Class II drop. What adds to the story is that I think there was more than one raft guide on that trip!! 

Dude, I was never even offered a beer for troubles and a cut throwbag--thats bad river joo joo -Joe

Arn


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Fucking hilarious... nothing like styling a big rapid only to get worked in the run-out. Than again I will probably wrap my boat at the put-in of my next run


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoa Arn. You are here-by officially offered a beer. We had run out (I think - it's a bit hazy) after they went floating down the river. That's the very first rafting trip I've ever run dry on and it was terrible. I'd have given you many beers at the takeout, but we missed it and you by a few hours. I'll have you some beer and a new rope shortly. Been in Wyoming getting my ass kicked, you see.

Furthermore, I absolutely was not "at the stick" during said events, it was one of the other "raft guides".

Joe


----------



## SqEarly (May 3, 2009)

Joe, I will wrap a raft with you any day! Class II carnage comes with talent. Zbaird, sorry bout your boat.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Did you yell highside?


----------



## huckit21 (Nov 4, 2003)

Classic is right! Classic Joe, passing the buck. As i understood it, the one "betty" claiming experience wasn't even guiding! The nissue here isn't even the wrap itself, its how the experienced guides on scene handeled the situation. Of course the person that was guiding had the greatest chance of wrapping, she has never guided before! So you can't blame her. The way I heard the story is that if one stubborn male had listened to one of the "betty's" advice, the wrap would never had taken that long. But some men have issues taking advice from the opposite sex and thusly, we find Joe stuck in the middle of the river, again. I think you got the boat that was wrapped in gore off by dropping tubes as well, didn't you learn your lesson? Well enough is enough, glad to see back home safe.
peace


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

In my book a wrap is a wrap no matter who's at the helm you are the captain. And if ya wrapped it's a keg at my old company!


----------

